# Electromyogram and Nerve Conduction Test



## widehips71 (Dec 19, 2013)

Had some tests done to try and diagnose this feeling of electricity shooting through my left arm.  First off I'd like to say, these tests suck the big one.  Secondly, tests showed no damage to the nerves.  The Dr said xrays showed early signs of arthritis C5-C7 and also suggested this could be myofascial pain emanating from the base of the neck/trap area.  Left side only.  I watched POB's video and am considering looking for a good masseuse.  Maybe a chiro to address the arthritis as well.

Anyone with experience with something similar?


----------



## Azog (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing quite like this, but I had chronic hip issues and ART really helped. I am squatting in my natural stance again, and finally able to go hammies to calves again. ART is the real deal!


----------



## DF (Dec 19, 2013)

If your having radicular symptoms down the arm it's most likely a pinched nerve.  See a chiro & massage therapist.


----------



## scout sniper (Jan 1, 2014)

I had it done and they did the needles first then shock the heck out of me. I have a good deal of tolerance for pain but that BS started to get annoying. It is good telling the docs what is going on. I had no idea I even had carpatunnel in my hand since my elbows was what was bothering me.


----------

